# Saturday Racing



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

My friends, Nick & Joe, came out again Saturday. My son, Dalton, got involved too. He's seven.
I showed Joe some runner bodies I had. Showed him more of my cars that I don't have on display. We polished up some wheels & the track manager served lunch. Not bad for a day's work. 
The pic of the 3 of us, from left to right is Joe, me (Lendell), & Nick.
The other picture includes my son, Dalton. 
Later,
Fordcowboy


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*What do you live in a warehouse? lol*

Hey Cowboy,

That looks like some fun times! Digging it big time as that is a dream slot car cave if I ever saw one!

Dalton is one lucky 7 year old to have a Dad with your slot car drive to make the most fun possible out of his hobby. My Dads passion for 1/24th scale car models has definatly been a driving force for me all my life. Don't forget to let him read all of your car magazines. My Dad let me have all his car magazines from the 70s!!!!!! I love my Dad and all that he drove into my head about cars....generation to generation.  

Our son is 5 and he has been into slot cars for a couple of years now. He plugs in the power and drives on down the road. I have also started him painting and decaling up cars. I help alot but he can dip the brush in without getting paint past the bristles.

Bob...Hooters does have carry out (next time get some wings)...zilla


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

HOGITS second meet. No laps were counted, nobody was DQed, And nobody lost. However, everybody was a winner as we all had a good time. Hope to make this a weekly thing. Watch us grow.
hojoe


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I'm jealous. But, glad you guys had a great day!


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Holy slot man was your trigger finger " throbin" ? Back to the slot cave
WHOOSH!!!!! I thought the " Lucky dog " was a Nascar thing! I counted four of them in that second picture, Wish I was there ( boo hoo). Glad you got all your tracks running now Cowboy and Just havin fun...
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Lendell,
You have one great TM to have a setup like that!  

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm 52 but pretty low maintenance. Want to adopt me?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Have you thought about moving SouthEast??? If not, give it some thought please!!! RM


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Awesome Lendell!! Maybe some weekend we can get together, I would love to see this in person.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

What a great set up Lendell! Looks like a good time was had by all. :roll:FORD's on a roll!! :roll:


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

Gotta agree, great lookin' slot cave. How far off the beaten path (US 36) are you? We travel through there 4-5 times a year on our way to SW Iowa and SE Nebraska to visit family.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

The TM is the one who convinced me to go as big as I did w/ the slot cave. I wish I could load it up on a trailer & travel w/ it, but anyone is welcome here. As far as 36 goes - we're 8 miles south of Hannibal. Hwy. 36 & Hwy. 61 intersect there. Hwy. 61 south brings you to me. You can see Hwy. 61 from our front porch. Come one, come all. 
Later,
fordcowboy


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Awesome setup Lendell. Multiple tracks set up and still a lot of room to move around. It looked like a great day.
Jim


----------

